# How do I come to terms



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

My son yells, I wanna stay with daddy she grabs him up and says after the devorice. Im 26 I thought I would be married forever but another man steped into the picture im still very much inlove with my wife and I care for her deeply but she is holding my son hostage untill I sign the devorice. I have tried everything. I was able to get him this weekend only to be told that I had to prove I was the father to keep the boy from his mother like she has done me for a month. Yet deep down I still want both them back how do I move on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

